
Design With Intent - makeramen
http://www.slideshare.net/makeramen/design-with-intent
======
cldrope
Wow, this was very cool! I'll probably be looking all over the mall, my
campus, etc for the rest of the summer until classes start again and I'm
swamped by the algorithms and data structures class.

Anyone have any more design or like links/articles/discussion?

